# Shimano 1x10



## thejurgy (Aug 9, 2012)

Hey all, I recently found an awesome deal on a Cannondale CX9 rig built up with a mixture of Ultegra and Dura-Ace on the local Craigslist that I couldn't pass up. I normally ride and race single speed cx, but decided to make the jump to gears for this coming season. I want to ditch the front derailleur and go 1x10. 

Is anyone running or know of a way to go 1x10 without having to mis-match a single speed lever with an Ultegra shifter? I know a lot of folks who do this with Sram, but they don't have the issue of having their brake lever move. I wonder if there's a way to lock the lever from moving...? 

I haven't come across anything on the web yet and I'd love to hear how others are solving this problem?


----------



## QuattroCreep (Nov 30, 2009)

Just let the it move. 

Could try tapping the 2 levers on the left control together then shift up a couple of times till it locks out. That might limit the movement a little.


----------



## thejurgy (Aug 9, 2012)

Thanks, I'll give that a shot first and foremost. I'm used to applying pressure on the levers themselves while taking moderate corners but that may be a learning curve I'll just have to get over.


----------



## jroden (Jun 15, 2004)

it's a non-issue, just leave the left lever as it sits and forget about it The main issue is keeping the chain from falling off, but that's something you can manage. The single front ring is great for racing


----------



## thejurgy (Aug 9, 2012)

jroden said:


> it's a non-issue, just leave the left lever as it sits and forget about it The main issue is keeping the chain from falling off, but that's something you can manage. The single front ring is great for racing


Yeah, that's also been on my mind, but I hear great things about the Wolf Tooth Components chain rings. A friend of mine recently picked one up and has yet to drop a chain.


----------



## CliffordK (Jun 6, 2014)

If I was you, I'd try to locate a similar broken shifter on E-Bay, or even the want ads on this site. Then gut it, leaving only the brake lever, and reassemble. 

You could do it with one of your shifters too, but it would seem like a waste to tear up a working shifter, and if it doesn't work right, you'd have blown a very expensive part. 

Is this close? Perhaps put in an offer of $20. You never know if it will be accepted.
Shimano Dura Ace 7800 10 Speed Front Left Shifter for Parts | eBay

When you're done, either sell the extra part, or put it on the shelf in case you wish to put the double back on sometime.


----------



## thejurgy (Aug 9, 2012)

CliffordK said:


> If I was you, I'd try to locate a similar broken shifter on E-Bay, or even the want ads on this site. Then gut it, leaving only the brake lever, and reassemble.
> 
> You could do it with one of your shifters too, but it would seem like a waste to tear up a working shifter, and if it doesn't work right, you'd have blown a very expensive part.
> 
> ...


That's what I hear a lot of folks who run Sram are doing, but the brake lever is the thing I'm mainly wanting to lock. Maybe I'll make an offer on that shifter anyway and mess around with it to see if I can hack it somehow to get it to lock in place. 

And yes, that's identical to what is on the bike now. Thanks for throwing that link my way!


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

SRAM makes brake levers with the same hoods as their shifters (last gen anyway). 

I've always run 1x10, I use a 42t ultegra ring with a guard in the outer position and a 3rd eye chain watcher. Never give a me trouble.


----------



## thejurgy (Aug 9, 2012)

davidka said:


> SRAM makes brake levers with the same hoods as their shifters (last gen anyway).
> 
> I've always run 1x10, I use a 42t ultegra ring with a guard in the outer position and a 3rd eye chain watcher. Never give a me trouble.


To my knowledge, mixing Sram shifters and a Shimano derailleur (or vice versa) is not a good idea because of the pull ratio.


----------



## CliffordK (Jun 6, 2014)

I suppose I'm not quite understanding what you want to do.

Your bike has 2 brake levers, and 2 shifters.

You are removing one of the shifters to give you 1 brake without shifter, and 1 brake combined with the shifter.

Why are you "locking" the brake lever? You have to have brakes if you have a freewheel, and best to brake both wheels.

There are lots of aero brake levers available without shifters. I think I've snagged a couple of Shimano 105 or 600 aero brake levers, but your set would look mismatched.

You can also get different types of shifters. Bar End shifters are common. You could also probably use MTB thumb shifters.


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

thejurgy said:


> To my knowledge, mixing Sram shifters and a Shimano derailleur (or vice versa) is not a good idea because of the pull ratio.


That's correct. I was not suggesting "crossing the streams", just that SRAM offered a non-shifter left lever of appropriate size/shape to replace the left shifter.


----------



## jroden (Jun 15, 2004)

thejurgy said:


> Yeah, that's also been on my mind, but I hear great things about the Wolf Tooth Components chain rings. A friend of mine recently picked one up and has yet to drop a chain.


yes, they seem to work well, however in the case of real cloggy, leafy mud they will derail. The fix, as I understand it, is to run a clutch type RD along with the wide-narrow. I am runnng a wide narrow but also have a chain watcher (k-edge brand I think) in addition. If there was an affordable 105 level clutch RD I'd buy it if it would save me from the ripped off RD in the mud situation. We had a race last year where maybe 1/3 of the riders lost their RD's, me included. My friend w/ the wide-narrow had to drop out because his chain kept falling off


----------



## thejurgy (Aug 9, 2012)

CliffordK said:


> I suppose I'm not quite understanding what you want to do.
> 
> Your bike has 2 brake levers, and 2 shifters.
> 
> ...


Right, there are currently two Dura-Ace shifters. All I'm trying to do is lock the lateral movement of the left shifter since it'll be useless with a 1x10 setup.


----------



## jroden (Jun 15, 2004)

i ride bikes with and without a functioning left lever year round and it has never, ever caused me to notice or care when the left lever is not hooked up


----------

